

Time Travel - david4096
http://swannodette.github.io/2013/12/31/time-travel/

======
lhorie
In my experience, the frontend is not really the best place to implement undo.
The challenge I had was keeping everything in sync with the server across a
multitude of different possible and sometimes complex operations (my case
included splices on a time axis, with side effects). It was simply more
feasible to just let the server handle it all than have code doing the same
thing on both sides, in addition to having to design a web service API that
optimized for data size across the pipe.

